# A little meeting ....



## johnny_0 (Dec 12, 2003)

Some pictures of this morning with a Nice R34 V-SPEC in red (the front splitter is missing but soon a top secret carbon splitter), my SPEC C and a new My11 R35.


----------



## nz34 (Feb 6, 2010)

that red 34 reminds me of DarkChild's Nur. only in red.


----------



## JonR32GTR (Jan 10, 2007)

Thats a really nice collection of cars, the R34 seems to have a good spec.? 

Any more pics of your Spec-C? :thumbsup:


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

Great pics and cars, . . . red R34s are a win everytime.


----------



## johnny_0 (Dec 12, 2003)

Thks to all for replies :wavey:. Yes Bnr34 rules (ok in particular in red). The engine has been tuned by Endless-r of Japan. Stock internals with hks 2530 and vcam type "A". It is my old engine that i sold to a friend ans still push hard.

Some other pics of my Type RA like request.


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

Love your Type-RA, glad you choose white, looks stunning:clap:

, thought best Scoobie ever driven was the same gen. RA-R in white on white shoes . . . just simple madness


----------



## roki_86 (Oct 24, 2010)

Nice Meeting


----------



## johnny_0 (Dec 12, 2003)

gtrlux said:


> Love your Type-RA, glad you choose white, looks stunning:clap:
> 
> , thought best Scoobie ever driven was the same gen. RA-R in white on white shoes . . . just simple madness


Same taste:thumbsup:; a white ra-r is really awesome, The wheels in gloss white are just perfect for that car. But for now i m happy with my Ra.


----------



## greyBnr32 (Aug 29, 2006)

Very nice pics and looks like a fun meeting, I am going to try to make it to Rimini next week for a car show.


----------



## EVO-RSM (May 29, 2010)

the gtr red going to rimini for my special car


----------



## greyBnr32 (Aug 29, 2006)

Awesome! Hopefully get to meet you there. Your car is better looking than mine, but I still enjoy it. Would be great to drool over your car.


----------



## EVO-RSM (May 29, 2010)

i hope to meet you!


----------



## Rain (Apr 8, 2006)

Nice choice of cars! 

Slow down, im trying to catch up with you HAHA!


----------



## johnny_0 (Dec 12, 2003)

greyBnr32 said:


> Very nice pics and looks like a fun meeting, I am going to try to make it to Rimini next week for a car show.


I cant come to Rimini car show :nervous:. Next summer we have to organize a GTR meeting here in Italy .


----------



## EVO-RSM (May 29, 2010)

Is a wonderfull idea!!!


----------



## greyBnr32 (Aug 29, 2006)

Let me know, I would love to meet you guys! I am sure I will have a heart attack when I see your car in the flesh Johnny and Evo I need to visit San Marino soon...lol


----------



## EVO-RSM (May 29, 2010)

when you looking my car tell me my name is gianluca!!! My Crew Is RTC (Rimini Tuning Club) Stand B5


----------



## greyBnr32 (Aug 29, 2006)

I will look for you Gianluca, my name is Alberto I will be with East Side Customs.


----------



## EVO-RSM (May 29, 2010)

Perfect Alberto!


----------



## greyBnr32 (Aug 29, 2006)

I finally meet Gianluca today. Great guy with a lot Gtr knowledge. The pics make no justice to this car, it is complety spotless and very well modified.


----------



## EVO-RSM (May 29, 2010)

Thanks Alberto! Your CAR is wonderfull and and you is a great guy


----------



## greyBnr32 (Aug 29, 2006)

By the way I left the car at the show an took a little trip to San Marino...What a nice and wonderful the view breath taking. We just need Carlo's car to come back and then we can do an Italian Gtr meeting...lol


----------



## EVO-RSM (May 29, 2010)

Lol alberto! I hope to' see you and your friends with Gtr 33 as sono as!


----------



## johnny_0 (Dec 12, 2003)

Stop words . We want new pics :runaway:


----------



## 7evil (Feb 18, 2011)

Hey guys! Ciao da Morgan

Upload some pictures of your Bnr34 from My Special Car 2011


----------



## EVO-RSM (May 29, 2010)

hola morgan


----------



## EVO-RSM (May 29, 2010)

2 pics for my special car 2011. my gtr , alberto's gtr and friends alberto gtr 33


----------



## EVO-RSM (May 29, 2010)

a cup for top 30!


----------



## EVO-RSM (May 29, 2010)




----------



## 7evil (Feb 18, 2011)

Beautiful photos, looks like a serious event! Unfortunately the rest of the cars are crap :flame:



EVO-RSM said:


> hola morgan


Bella Gianluca!


----------



## EVO-RSM (May 29, 2010)

Morgan organize a jdm meeting in italy!!!


----------



## greyBnr32 (Aug 29, 2006)

I cant see the pictures yet but I am sure your car came out as good as it is in person! Congrats on the cup, well deserved! Carlo my car has like another 3 years of development to get even close to Gianluca's and to your about 20 years...lol . Ciao Morgan...


----------



## 7evil (Feb 18, 2011)

I like that we are all Italians, but we speak English on the forum. For the meeting of the Japanese cars will be difficult, the Italians love the Abarth! :flame: greyBnr32 bella pure per te! :chairshot

We hope to see you guys soon. Enjoy your GTR! :thumbsup:


----------



## greyBnr32 (Aug 29, 2006)

I just talked to Matteo with a R33 Gtr Vspec with 860ps and he is building a 1000ps motor...lol rapidly my car is becoming a Fiat Punto...lol but still love it. I would be willing to try to organize a Italian GTR meeting sometime in June. To give everyone time to finish their new motors. Let me know if you guys are interested and have facebook. It would make it easier to organize...lol There are not many of us here...lol


----------



## 7evil (Feb 18, 2011)

greyBnr32 said:


> I just talked to Matteo with a R33 Gtr Vspec with 860ps and he is building a 1000ps motor...lol rapidly my car is becoming a Fiat Punto...lol but still love it. I would be willing to try to organize a Italian GTR meeting sometime in June. To give everyone time to finish their new motors. Let me know if you guys are interested and have facebook. It would make it easier to organize...lol There are not many of us here...lol


Hello! my name is "Morgan Beresford" add me non FB :thumbsup:


----------



## greyBnr32 (Aug 29, 2006)

Done I will be also willing to accept recommendations on a nice place to take pictures.


----------



## 7evil (Feb 18, 2011)

greyBnr32 said:


> Done I will be also willing to accept recommendations on a nice place to take pictures.


retry! :chairshot


----------



## N.I. R32 GTR (Mar 9, 2010)

Nice collection you got there,I'd say you have a harder choice than most...lol..good work..


----------



## greyBnr32 (Aug 29, 2006)

Or you can organize it Morgan and I will just come over...lol


----------



## ryukyudiver (Sep 4, 2009)

*Italian Meeting*

If you guys end up getting a bunch of GTR's together, make sure you post on this page or add me as a buddy. I know of two GTR owners, 32/34, here in Pordenone. Mine is nothing fancy, but it would be nice to see other's cars. 

Chris
'91 R32


----------



## greyBnr32 (Aug 29, 2006)

Chris

Thats my blue R34 I just kept my name on the forum when I used to have a R32. my email address is [email protected] add me in FB. There is also going to be a possible Japanese car meeting that someone else is organizing for the middle of May


----------



## ryukyudiver (Sep 4, 2009)

I thought so, I'll add ya. Dont know if you'd be interested but me and a buddy put on a monlthy meet. Cars and coffee, check it out on the classifieds. Last month we went to barchess. My car is down for an electrical issue, but I should be up and running before than. I'm sure I'll hear from you soon.


----------



## greyBnr32 (Aug 29, 2006)

that would be cool, I have some other friends (Italians) that love cars too and they are down for meeting new people all the time, their cars are pretty well modified with very good parts


----------



## 7evil (Feb 18, 2011)

Ok!


----------



## Skylinesusky (Feb 17, 2009)

johnny_0 said:


>


I love it =) Red GTR´s rock!


----------

